# Red Bull Supernatural Video!!!!!!



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Red Bull Supernatural 2012.mp4 - YouTube

I downloaded the video before the other link got shut down that i found and i uploaded it again for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

pretty sick


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Love it

However, Travis struck me as being a bit big headed in his facial expressions and such.

Am I off on getting that vibe?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Blocked again...


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> Red Bull Supernatural 2012.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> I downloaded the video before the other link got shut down that i found and i uploaded it again for your viewing pleasure.


could you upload it to fileserve or something with another name?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Motherfucker!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

did this link seriously get blocked?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

still up in the original thread


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Qball said:


> still up in the original thread


could you share it?

Thanks!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

already did..go to the original thread


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea, no its fucked in the original thread too.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

jeeze you lazy bastids


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Still fucked......


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I am working on uploading the video to vimeo as we speak


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

is plays for me so cant tell if its blocked


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> I am working on uploading the video to vimeo as we speak


AWESOME!!!


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

druj said:


> AWESOME!!!


are you able to make it private so that only the people who has the link can see it?


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

druj said:


> are you able to make it private so that only the people who has the link can see it?


I have no clue??? but It will probably be uploaded as a public video and hopefully they are not assholes like youtube and block it


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEAmKRgbGDk&context=C3549347ADOEgsToPDskLNiVQxgfHVthKxK1YI3PEa

Just for the hell of it tell me if this link works? because as of right now i'm viewing it on youtube through this link but when i clicked on the other link it would not work?


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> I have no clue??? but It will probably be uploaded as a public video and hopefully they are not assholes like youtube and block it


gotcha.. Thanks!! Can't wait to see the video


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEAmKRgbGDk&context=C3549347ADOEgsToPDskLNiVQxgfHVthKxK1YI3PEa
> 
> Just for the hell of it tell me if this link works? because as of right now i'm viewing it on youtube through this link but when i clicked on the other link it would not work?


unfortunately no..


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

upload it to megaupload …. opps. lol


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Untitled on Vimeo 

And its uploaded again!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kind of excited for everyone to see it....

LOVE that it has more of a "real world" style of riding

Not to much into the giant booters in the bc and stuff like that in the big movies

Even though the features are man made, to me it's just a hopped up version of what we seek and sometimes find in real life. I can relate to this contest more than any other pro snowboarder contest. 

Makes me happy


----------



## attackbananaman (Jan 2, 2012)

I had high hopes for this event! Its looks to have met and exceeded my expectations! Look forward to seeing full length thanks for the video.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

attackbananaman said:


> I had high hopes for this event! Its looks to have met and exceeded my expectations! Look forward to seeing full length thanks for the video.


+1 Thanks for the upload


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

pretty cool stuff ..


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the upload. seeing how poorly mark mcmorris and sage did in this contest makes me realize how amazing all the legends are.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice that its getting posted again and again. Watched it a couple times. What's the deal with them keeping pulling it down? It's pretty much just a teaser anyway... or yeah, that's probably the big idea. Lame.

The setup is so steep, makes me laugh whenever I watch it. Especially that heli pan over the edge :laugh:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Travis' run is SO locked and so fast. Unreal actually. Cant wait to see Nico's and Gigi's full run.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The Real Supernatural Teaser The Angry Snowboarder

double post, but yeah two threads so what ya gonna do huh?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Incredible!! Thanks to gprider and BA for putting these up.

This is the kind of comp I could watch all day long.


----------



## Joeluca (Dec 14, 2011)

NBC is going to air this at the end of March (31st) so they are going to continue and fight to keep it offline. Looks like it turned out just as expected though, really looking forward to watching the full length!


----------



## BrysonM (Oct 20, 2011)

just saw the time got posted for this set your DVR!!! At 1 p.m. ET March 31, the Red Bull Supernatural will air on NBC


----------



## hawaiinboarder (Mar 4, 2011)

That was sick!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BrysonM said:


> just saw the time got posted for this set your DVR!!! At 1 p.m. ET March 31, the Red Bull Supernatural will air on NBC


How long is the TV show?


----------



## BrysonM (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure how long it will be they didn't says but, I'm guessing probably an hour


----------



## BrysonM (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is another video posted on Espn action sports this morning. 


Red Bull Supernatural 2012 - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------

